# Scraper shaves my way



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*The family portrait...*

*Scraper shaves my way*
making a bunch of scraper shaves

Lately I have been making quite a few new handles for old hammers and axes, and the finish has been made with a card scraper.
This tool, the scraper starts to show its face to me more and more - when a large burr it can produce shavings, and with a fine burr it can make dust. But most of all it brings a finish that you can never get with sandpaper, it brings out the life of the wood.

So when I lately saw several people here on LJ making scraper shaves from an article in a magazine called ShopNotes I had to try this and this is where my journey begins few days ago, and I'm still on the go. (ShopNotes No112 July-August 2010).

Karsons go on it was the drop that made me think I can do this http://lumberjocks.com/projects/43977#comment-971231 so thank you Karson.

I read the article and went to the workshop full of inspiration and started on the project, following no plan, no measures and no idea of anything but the goal!
This might not be the cleverest way to approach this, but I'm on a journey of learning and here I did learn some lessons.









First step was to find some wood.
Recycle!
So an old table leg was chosen, made of beautiful mahogany, perhaps a little soft for the purpose, but they might end up beautiful this way, and I will give them a harder throat then. The wood I choose for the throat was really hard, I think it is a white Oak since it smells a little pee when cut.









You can see I put up several options for the throats, but I like the idea of white with the mahogany.









A bunch of brass bolts knobs from my favorite store in Paris (BHV).
I have bought two sizes, then we will see.









Cutting up the table leg to make it in to useable wood.









Planning it one side.









Then this side is used against the fence to cut it in even thickness.









Now I draw a straight curve on one side .









And decide to let me inspire by the old English spoke shaves for the shape.
Only I want to reverse the shape to give a good strong grip, and then play with the shaping as I go along









Four pieces ready.









Cutting that straight curve on one side.









On my computer I have made some patterns that fit my taste, these are printed and I tape them on the wood.
Here is a link for my patterns in PDF format.
http://www.felding.net/image/pic/scrapershaves/shavepattern.pdf









Then cut after the pattern.









Like so.
Why do I get so much burn there?









Four of them - this is going to be fun.









Now I tape the front pattern to them.









And cut.









Here we are.









Time for a good espresso and some tobacco.
While I drink this I decide I will make four more, but these in 60 percent scale… Don't drink coffee.
So I find a piece of a garden parasol I saved from trash, some fine dark hardwood.









More scrapers coming up!









Better way to tape.









Cut.









So.









So so…









Four small scrapers body ready.









The family portrait.

This is where we stop for now, with this wonderful family portrait leaving us with plenty of imagination.

I hope this could inspire others to make their own scraper shaves, I'm having a wonderful time here,

*Best thoughts*,
MaFe


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


Wow, the wood is beautiful. Particularly that parasol piece. Will you be making the scraping cards out of recycled metal panels from a thrashed oven?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


I just thought I'd check LJs at lunchtime and I see you've been busy again. The scraper shave family are looking mighty fine Mads. I can already tell that by the end of this masterclass you will have me wanting to make a set for myself. I can't wait for the next installment.

Take care,

Andy


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


as always 
getting out of bed
is worth the effort
always something new
something useful
and inspiring

thanks


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


Mads,

Now you definitely have my attention. We need to get you a good video camera so you can post these things as videos. You are an excellent teacher and I love your blogs, but it would really be cool to see you in action via video.

Doc


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


Mads, you are totally amazing!! Can't wait to see the rest of this *tool*torial.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


Oh and now I got the bug to look into these too…. Thanks a lot Mads!....lol

As always a very cool and informative blog you have here my friend. Looking forward to catching part two of this. Well done bud!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


Looks like you are still busy having fun in the shop, Mafe. I like this new family you have started, since I do 
not even have one spokeshave, I guess I will have to take your approach and just do it and find out what
the result is. Thank you for sharing your workshop and your amazing sense of inventiveness and humor 
with us.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


Great information Mads

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


Wow Mads, you are really moving! Looks like a fun and worthwhile project!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


Thanks Mads.

I have the article and I thought it woul be usefull to make those but never did.
I can see beautifull shaves in your near future.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


thank´s Mads I just got home and checked My mails with a mug of chocolate beside me 
before turning directly in to bed after 17 hours on the road ….not funny
and just had to see what you had come up with this time 
another fantastic picturetoturial on something thats looking real good sofare
but you are way out of your usual leauge here this is massproduction not oneoff 
as we are used to see from your creative mind 

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


Hello LJ's,
Hi Dennis, good with chocolate, good with a bed. No, no mass production - not two are the same, but it's a Mads production!
Ian, then you has no excuse… I will be happy to see some in your future also.
Dez, yes I smile as I build.
Kent, ;-)
Gus, I believe Veritas has a spoke shave build set. But you can start with these this is great fun. Since I bought some spoke shaves I must admit I love to use them, they provide you with a kind of freedom to use the wood as clay (does that make any sense…). Humor? I'm dead serious! 
Dan, I'm happy to get you hooked! And to have you around, you know the mail.
saddletramp, tooltorial - I love that one - it's a real MaFe! ;-)
Doc, you make me laugh - no way no video here! You will have to do with the tutorials. I talk too much so to build a project like this would take a week on recording. I used to teach constructing architects, so perhaps this is where I learned - thank you.
David, happy to get you out of bed, and always happy to see your face.
Andy, I'm happy to have you on the boat, this is a project where you have plenty of use for all kind of skills, and a chance to do all with hand tools (maybe not eight…), so I can highly recommend you to go for it. Just do not use one of your wonderful vintage saws.
Thomas, no oven plates here the email is too thick… yes the parasol piece is wonderful, but the deepness in the color of that mahogany is amazing, I can't wait give it oil.
Thank you all, to know you are hooked makes me even more hooked,
Mads


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


Wow Mads,
I nearly missed all this
I've been in the shop solid til late.

Doing Scraping of Beech tops 

jamie


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


Jamie my dear friend glad to have you on board here.
Big smile and a sunray for you,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


Great tutorial Mads. As you can see, I'm still catching up. I'm so glad you made these from old furniture because it reminded me that I just happen to have a lot of Beech (Bøk) furniture parts that I cut up from some chairs a long time ago and it is perfect for this project. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


Ahhh so my recyle can even be a example - now I'm double happy!
This blog will be a long one, so hang in.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


Mads , I can't thank you enough I severed 4 tendons in my left hand and just used my scraper on a picture frame I made. The pressure on my thumb has had me in pain for three weeks. i can grip a handle with out pain until I saw your blog I thought I would never be able to use a scraper again. thank you,Thank You! You just had a hugh effect on my woodworking. Thanks Billp


----------



## bilbaggins (Sep 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


Thanks for the great post! Now I have no excuses but to make a few!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


Billp, I am so happy to read this, sorry I did not see your commet before today, it is really a wonderful outcome of my blog. How can I be more happy, I know all about pain from the body and the need of tools that can help us.

bilbaggins, yes do so, it is a wonderful little project where you cahallange different skills.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


I will be making a series of wooden swords for my kids soon and have looked at buying some shaves but they can get expensive. On my prototype it was really difficult to shape the blades with saw and sander so I starting thing about these little gadgets. I think I may have just enough time to make me a couple of these and still get the swords done for Christmas. Thanks for sharing your experiences here.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


Mads, you have to have the greatest collection of planes and shaves in the world. Nice tutorial on how to make them. I love it that you are so willing to share how you make these tools. A genuine Mads Tooltorial!! You should have a TV show. I think it would be a hit everywhere!!
I'll look for the Rest of the Story!!!!!!!!!!!!!..................Jim


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The family portrait...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> making a bunch of scraper shaves
> ...


Jim, No TV here! I'm retired - lol. I think invention grows when we share, so for me to not share would be like to go to a dark room and hope for light to arrive.

Joey, yes that sounds like a real win win, dady gets new tools and the loved once new swords!

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Shape up the body*

*Scraper shaves my way*
Shape up the body









With my favorite Supersander I now get the chance to shape the handles, this is my favorite part.
I choose to go a little more organic than they usually look, this for two reasons; I like it and find it beautiful, and second I find these organic shapes wonderful for the hands to use.
I guess it could be called bone shaped.









After the details with smaller sander wheels.









Flattening the sole.









Also the small soles.









And here we are next step.
My God that was a clever way to say this…









An old saw blade or just a crappy one like this Stanley crap can be used for scrapers.









I had an extra scraper in the 0.8 mm thickness and since I do find these too heavy for hand use, I decided to slaughter it.









Marking up for scrapers using a square and a hard point metal marker.









Cutting halfway through with a Dremmel tool.









Then breaking the rest.









Easy like this!
Isn't life just wonderful?









Sanding of the sharp edges.









And shaping the first scraper.









And for the 45 degree straight I sand it freehand.
All the scrapers need to have a 45 degree edge also the circular.
When you mount them in the scraper shaves you turn the blade so the bevel is pointing away from you, and the flat side are in your direction (If you like I draw the shave against you when you use it).









Wupti!!!









Here you see the 45 degree bevel on all of them.









I draw a circle on my worktable and fitted the sanding to it.









So time to shape the sole.
This is for the chamfer version.
I find the center and mark half the scraper thickness with a dot. Then make 45 degree lines that cross the point.
Like this we get a 90 degree meeting.









For the circular I used the scraper as layout to draw from.
Clever guy I am… lol.









Here the big one.









Big guys.









Small guys.
This makes me wonder if tools are he or she… Boats in my country are usually female, but tools…









Now I cut out for the blade holder.
But I advise you to do this first, even before you start shaping, only because you will have better support then when you do it.









Like so!









You get the picture?









I found out I had an extra blade from a Stanley 80 so I fitted this in the straight one, this is really wonderful thick.









Small once are cut also now.

Here is a link for my patterns in PDF format.
http://www.felding.net/image/pic/scrapershaves/shavepattern.pdf
Dont say I make it hard for you guys…

Here a link for a really simple scraper shave:
http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/print.asp?p=1526

This is where we stop for today, let's see if tomorrow bring another post.

I hope this could inspire others to make their own scraper shaves, I'm still having a wonderful time here,

*Best thoughts*,
MaFe


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Shape up the body*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Shape up the body
> ...


Great progress. Thanks for posting. I have a few vintage shaves that I really like, perhaps I will try this when I am back in the shop working.


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Shape up the body*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Shape up the body
> ...


Great stuff… I need some of these . I hadn't thought of using a saw blade. Can't wait for the next in this series.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Shape up the body*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Shape up the body
> ...


Fun to watch Mads, I would be happy making just one but you? You have to make 8!

I see you have some aluminum t-slot in the pictures, I have a bunch of it too but can't figure out what I'm going to do with it.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Shape up the body*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Shape up the body
> ...


Nice I'm just getting into my cabinet scraper and my others spoke shaves.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Shape up the body*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Shape up the body
> ...


Just a wonderful blog Mafe, I have plenty of wood and scraper will have to put in that to do list…thanks for sharing as always, take care Blkcherry


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Shape up the body*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Shape up the body
> ...


Just updated with pattern in PDF format, ready to print.
http://www.felding.net/image/pic/scrapershaves/shavepattern.pdf


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Shape up the body*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Shape up the body
> ...


Nice, mine will come along a bit slower than yours.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Shape up the body*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Shape up the body
> ...


You describe itbetter than the magazine.
All these picture are a feat.

Thanks Mads.


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Shape up the body*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Shape up the body
> ...


Lovely job Mads you are keeping very busy my friend
Best
Trevor


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Shape up the body*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Shape up the body
> ...


And really self-explanatory


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Shape up the body*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Shape up the body
> ...


Hiopy doppy daaa,
Yes I have gone mad(s).
Thomas, my mouth is closed.
Trevor, I hope so!
Ian, yes my magazine should be a telephone book!
RG, yaba daba dooo! 
MaFe, shut up they know!
blackcherry, yes if you have the scrapers then the rest is just fun work…
Ike, you are going to be a happy man.
Timbo, yes sorry I lost it, I got greedy 'I want it all and I want it now'... So I have to work hard and get it. The aluminum profiles I have used for different purpose, I use it as a clap front for a work board (need a picture), I have build a router fence http://lumberjocks.com/projects/39655 , I'm planning a miter saw stand, and also a copy attachment for my lathe. These profiles are wonderful.
whitedog, and I was so slow to answer that the next blog is there now!
Wayne, I also love shaves, I have a bunch, I might show and tell after the blog…

Thank again for the comments and interest in my playing around with wood,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Shape up the body*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Shape up the body
> ...


Ohhh yes Timbo:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/35059
Here is one more.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Shape up the body*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Shape up the body
> ...


LOL Mads. "grunt grunt, sniff sniff, discovers fire, planes wood"


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Shape up the body*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Shape up the body
> ...


say, the sander in the first picture, is it something you made?
I am looking for alternative to the soft pneumatic sanding attachments and this looks about right (is that foam in the middle layer?)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Shape up the body*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Shape up the body
> ...


Hi Moshel, the sander is called a Supersander and is something I bought from a Danish company. It is a brilliant sanding tool since it is quite flexible and can follow almost any curve. It is a hard plastic core (black), and then a soft foam (yellow) and then the sandpaper arround.
RG, ;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## bilbaggins (Sep 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Shape up the body*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Shape up the body
> ...


Ohhhh yes!!! Gotta make some of these!!! Thanks heaps Mafe.

bilA


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Shape up the body*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Shape up the body
> ...


Hi bilA,
Nice to see you, thank you for the words.
Hope life is sweet and that my blog can help if you get startet.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*When the going gets tough*

*Scraper shaves my way*
when the going gets tough…

*Part three of the tour!*

Even you disturb me Swirt! Yes you! I just got the 'Motel of the mysteries' and I love this book!









Have you ever wondered how an archeologist figures out what the artifacts he or she discovers are, and how they were used those many centuries ago? David Macaulay has written an explanation that will inform all of us. He imagines that in 4022, a mediocre amateur archeologist fell into a sink hole while he was running behind in the 116th Cross-Continental North American Catastrophe Marathon. (The country of Usa with its people called Yanks had long since disappeared). Howard Carson realized that he had landed in front of a North American burial site. He knew it was tomb because of the sacred seal, which he had read about in a recent article of National Geographic. The seal was obviously placed on the door to protect the tomb and read "Do Not Disturb." Howard and his companion Harriet were beside themselves with excitement; they assembled a team and began digging. Over the following years many volunteers came to help excavate the Motel of the Mysteries. After the Great Sign was discovered the site became a showplace and pilgrims would come to see the lighting and listen to the music and read "Toot'n'C'mon Motel- Salesmen Welcome- Remote TV".









So here they are the little once now with the mouth cut.









Time to cut some wood for the mouth.
I choose light color as contrast.
Think it is white oak, it smells a little pee when cut (why do I love wood).









Adjust the thickness so it fits the mouth minus the blade thickness.









Then cut them in length.









And I also needed to adjust the height since mine are all different…









Another family photo.









Big boys!









Here you can get an impression of the size of the small once.









Finding the right spot for the brass screws.
(Actually I placed them too much to the side… That was really human!).









Marking for the mouth to be cut.
Make sure it gets a good grip on the blade to avoid chatter.









XXZZGGGTJKJKJKJLKLMNJHGDAMDAMDAMDAMDAGDRRYTYTFGHKJNJNJ
I used force to get the mouth piece out of the shave, and it broke!!!









No reason to cry!
I choose to fix it.
Epoxy my friend!









Pre drill a hole and add a brass screw.
I promise you it will never break at this spot again, this is stronger than before.









Screw it up - and screw it in!









Cut the head of, not your own if you make the same mistake as I did…









Now just a sexy twist.









Back to the project.
Marking up the throat with a cutting gauge.









Find the right bits…
Yes I do have nice order in this.









Drilling with counter sink so the screws will be level with the surface after.









First test mount!
Looking good.









But out of focus on the camera…









The beasty bunch!

Last stop for today, see you soon.

_I hope this could inspire others to make their own scraper shaves, even I did …. up I still like this project.

*Best thoughts*,
MaFe


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *When the going gets tough*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> when the going gets tough…
> ...


you sure know how to teach

quit a gift my friend

we all thank you

and the wife's will too
as soon as they get 
all the new things we make for them

with these new wonderful tools
you bring to us


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

mafe said:


> *When the going gets tough*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> when the going gets tough…
> ...


Mads,

You do some good work, my friend. I still think you should think about doing some videos. I think they would be very well received.

Doc


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *When the going gets tough*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> when the going gets tough…
> ...


You must have really drawn me into this great blog Mads, because when I scrolled down and saw the broken arm I actually said out loud, "*Oh noooooooo!!!!*" 
My wife said "*What's wrong?*" 
I said "*The arm's broken off*" 
"*What arm*" she said
"*The arm on Mads scraper shave*" I cried scrolling down.
"*What's a scraper shave?*" she said,
"*Never mind*" I said "*He's fixed it*"

Good save Mads.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *When the going gets tough*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> when the going gets tough…
> ...


David, I'm not sure my wife will thank Mads once she'd seen that I'd cut the legs off the dining table to make some scraper shaves  Personally, I quite like eating Japanese style. Of course then the chairs would also be redundant, so I'd get more wood for projects. Its all good.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *When the going gets tough*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> when the going gets tough…
> ...


LOL Glad you are enjoying the book my friend. It is pretty comical but it comes to mind every time we speculate about some tool or possible method from our past.

Amazing work on those shaves.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

mafe said:


> *When the going gets tough*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> when the going gets tough…
> ...


Awesome blog!!!!

Thanks


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *When the going gets tough*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> when the going gets tough…
> ...


A great set Mads, sure beats the old 80?


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

mafe said:


> *When the going gets tough*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> when the going gets tough…
> ...


I think you should put a screw in the other side of the repaired shave, I'm all about the symmetry. Plus it will be a puzzle to those who look/use these later … hmmm, I wonder what's up with these two brass pins?


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

mafe said:


> *When the going gets tough*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> when the going gets tough…
> ...


very cool.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *When the going gets tough*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> when the going gets tough…
> ...


I am with Brit. I was ready and looking until I saw the broken one. I then said something bad…

thanks Mads!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

mafe said:


> *When the going gets tough*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> when the going gets tough…
> ...


You may want to incorporated the accidents into a reinforcement element in to the final design, just a thought. Great blog Mafe , have a wonderful weekend…Blkcherry


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

mafe said:


> *When the going gets tough*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> when the going gets tough…
> ...


You have a real nack of scraping various things together to come up with your ideas.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *When the going gets tough*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> when the going gets tough…
> ...


They're slowly but thoroughly taking shape


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

mafe said:


> *When the going gets tough*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> when the going gets tough…
> ...


Mads don't look now but they are breeding!! Every time you turn out the light in your shop & turn it back on there are more )
Best
Trevor


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *When the going gets tough*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> when the going gets tough…
> ...


Wow, and I have been thinking about making just one of these for several years Mads! They look real arty, but you forgot (or maybe not) to show us how well they work. I'm not being skeptical here, I just love to see those shavings. You are filling up my favorites section Mads, and that's a good thing! On, and thanks to you and Swirt for the archeology bit. It pretty much coincides with my take on some archeological interpretations.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *When the going gets tough*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> when the going gets tough…
> ...


These are looking beautiful. I love the repair job. That's one thing I love about this craft, it forces you to think on you feet.

I finally looked up the term rhykenology. That is now my new favorite word.

Can't wait to see these finished.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *When the going gets tough*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> when the going gets tough…
> ...


I know how it feels to broke those niice little things we have worked so much on
I realy did start shaking when I saw it ,glad to see you cuold fix it it wuold be a shame to loose
a fammely member so soon

Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *When the going gets tough*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> when the going gets tough…
> ...


J LO - no He Lo,
Dennis, the truth is I just smiled, I was never even worried, the second it broke I said ….. and then it was over. I said to myself you have two choices now, fix it or trash it, and then I thought it would never be the same again, but realized this could be strength if I could fix it, and so done. Now I'm sure it will be my favorite, I was also broken, then fixed and now I have a rich life with my weaknesses - isn't life just beautiful when we remember to focus right?
RG, yes this word is hard not to love it sound like a mix of a dinosaur and adventure and when we get the meaning it just rice from the ashes.
Mike you have to do it! And I love to be on your favorite list. You are a personal favorite of mine!
Trevor, yes the tools seem to grow in my shop, the more tools that come the more tools I make, one day the shop will be full and I will make tooth picks since this is all there will be room for! lol.
Thomas, my man in Paris. Yes this blog will be a record in number of pictures I'm sure, and I can feel that there are some excitement here, this is wonderful.
Ron, I'm a collector I think I realizes this. When I was a young guy I claimed to be minimalist… Now I find it hard not to love everything with a good soul, even an old table leg a well worn pallet or an old tool. And my hands just add up in this by creating from the trash so I must be doomed, and I love it.
Black cherry, I was thinking also first to put two brass screws in all of them, but I decided it was a charm, and if they should brake I will do it as needed.
Ian, I smile all over the face, so happy to be able to capture you here in my little scarper journey.
Big Ike, ;-)
Kenn, when I was a young architect I loved symmetry, as I get older I love symmetry with a twist, and the disaster became this little twist. But yes it could be a later key to thoughts.
Jamie, yes the old 80 don't really have so much charm. In fact it has almost no charm!
Swirt, thank you! This book will also pop up in my head from now no doubt.
Andy, just give her my email if you do, I'm sure it will be all sweet words! My God you made me laugh on that one, I would have loved to be a fly on the wall. Tell your wife I healed well.
Doc, I smile.
David, your heart is made of gold.
Best thoughts to all of you, thank you for the thoughts, pains, words and for taking the time to share this with me,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Open the mouth...*

*Scraper shaves my way*
open the mouth…

*Part four of the tour!*

Even the title sounds scary; do not fear this has nothing to do with dentists!









So here we are it really starts to look like tools.
And wouuu do I love that!









I had a bad surprise again due to my lack of planning…
The irons were too wide on the little shaves.
But this is not a problem, just a grinding task.









So back to the disc sander.









Remember to dip all the time, so you do not burn it.
(If you burn the steel it los it hardness).









Now all irons are fitted, and it's time to taste some good tobacco.









Open the mouth is not only the word of the dentist!
Draw a line app 3 mm in from each side, this will be where the mouth opening will be.
In this way the blade will be held by the mouth piece.









Now draw the line on the inside of the mouth.









And make a line app half the thickness of the mouth piece from line to line on the top of it.
This is what you see in the shade here (sorry). 
On the bottom you will need no line since the cut will be tilted so it makes a wedge shape starting at app 3 mm and ending at zero for the two circular and the chamfer types. For the straight one 3 mm on top and ending app at 1 mm. 
If this sounds complex look down six photos where you see the mouth finished.









Cut with a knife the lines, in this way you don't get tear out when you saw.









Now saw the cut, stay on the inside of the knife cuts.









It is fantastic yes?
Two cuts!









Now cut the line between the cuts with your marking knife or awl.
Pa I think about you each time I do, thank you for this wonderful knife.









Then cut out the 'wedge' with a dead sharp chisel.
I use a old English chisel that I like, and that I have rebuild to the purpose with a short handle so it's resting in my hand. While I do so I dream of the Ashley Iles chisels.









Here we are!
Mouth open.









Back in business.









Look at that.









And here you see the mouth is still closed at the bottom, but this will chance when we cut the function into the scraper shave later, do not worry.









Here with the straight blade.
And yes it is shavings you see - it works!









Here the mouth opened, I think I opened it a little too much, just a little so fine.









To cut the shape into the body I use the blades as a drawing guide in this way it should fit if I cut right.









Like so.









Transferee the lines to the sole so you have guides when shaping.









And yes on the back.









You get the picture?









For the chamfer I made a line in the center of the front.
Then a dot at the middle of this line.









Now 45 degree angle to each side from the line you make a line.









And transferee them to the sole.









And the back!









Ok I will show you a shave, since I know all love this!
Here with the straight shave.









Back to the chamfer.
With the marking knife cut the lines.









Now saw on the inside of the line holding the saw 45 degrees sideways.









And the other side - quite logically yes?









And we have a chamfer sole.
You can see why we did not need to open the mouth at the sole here, this happens when we cut into the plane body.

I will try and make one more blog today since I have the photo .

_I hope you are still having fun even I'm slow… But most of all that I keep you hooked and full of inspiration here.

*Best thoughts*,
MaFe


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Open the mouth...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> open the mouth…
> ...


They are great Mads 
I like the contrast
I think I may make some

jamie


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Open the mouth...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> open the mouth…
> ...


Better still get you to come to Scotland. 

jamie


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Open the mouth...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> open the mouth…
> ...


Jamie I would love to come and visit you.
But the budget is not there just now, had the money but used them on English tools!
What was the name of the nearest big city to where you live, I will check the prices.
Thank you my friend,
Mads


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Open the mouth...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> open the mouth…
> ...


I'm in awe, this series is so good, like floating in a dream 
You're slowly giving me the bug to build a few myself too, as if it weren't enough with the wooden plane


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Open the mouth...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> open the mouth…
> ...


Thomas you have the source for the brass bolts and the scraper irons, I can give you some wood next time I'm in Paris if that is what you need.
Best thoughts from Copenhagen to Paris,
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Open the mouth...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> open the mouth…
> ...


what joy !

you are the 
"LUMBERJOCK AMBASSADOR'

now for a small jet
a world tour and a honeymoon with caroline

you are welcome here
and will love tacos
and DOS XX beer


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Open the mouth...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> open the mouth…
> ...


I like this! Thanks. I also like the clamping table you have to work on. Did you build it? That looks very handy. Thanks!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Open the mouth...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> open the mouth…
> ...


Hi iaaaaiooo,
Hairy, ;-) The table is a Festool MFT3 table, and it is really a amazing worktable. But dont think it's big heavy workbench, it is a clamping dream, and it is combined with the plunge saw nothing less than brilliant. But if you want to handplane big planks build a good twin top workbench instead.
David, I love your comments. 'LUMBERJOCK AMBASSADOR' that was a sweet one. Perhaps one day they will make a plastic doll of me with a LJ sign tatoo on my shoulder. lol.
Yes I would love to take that world tour, to go and visit all LJ's I know, that would be something. And to come and drink some of XX and eat Tacos with you, looking at that wonderful view from your house wauuuu!
Best thoughts and warm feelings here,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Open the mouth...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> open the mouth…
> ...


If I follow your advice and open my mouth I will probably get into trouble as usual Mads! I will follow your advice though. Thanks for this wonderful blog series. I also love you marking knife.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Open the mouth...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> open the mouth…
> ...


I laugh Mike!
Thank you.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Open the mouth...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> open the mouth…
> ...


I saw that marking knife…...nice.
Pb.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Open the mouth...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> open the mouth…
> ...


Yes I am sure you did! I love it!
Nice to see my fellow rhykenologist here.
How are you my friend?
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Open the mouth...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> open the mouth…
> ...


Thanks, nice to take a break and see what i have been missing.

You are just amazing, the way you are whipping out these tools. Not only that, but dragging everybody along in all the excitement and teaching everybody and their cat how to build them from left over, rejected furniture and old tool steel. This along with your ability to write these in Danish fable style. You are the salt to this site.

I am well. I just do not have enough time in the days to do what I need or even want to do. But I am doing.
Thanks for asking.

Pb.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Open the mouth...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> open the mouth…
> ...


Mads, I saw those and immediately thought of Brian Boggs. Those look just like his. I'm sure I just made a fool of myself. His are probably other kinds of cutters than scrapers. Those really look nice. I too love the contrast. I might attempt one of these sooner but I read too many "Open your mouth" parts and got scared. It could happen though. One day.

Favorited!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Open the mouth...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> open the mouth…
> ...


Hi,
Pb, Thank you, that was really sweet words and with a grain of salt even! I hope life will bring you some moments in the shop, or at least some moments of peace and time.
Rance, I just visited Brian Boggs site, interesting guy, nice stuff. I think it must be the Lie Nielsen scrapers you think of since he have a picture of those, yes it is same kind of tool, but I don't think the design is really in family but I understand why you find them in family.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Open the mouth...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> open the mouth…
> ...


I recorded a Roy Underhill show and Brian(an accomplished chairmaker) was his guest. Brian showcased his shaving horse(that I really want to build) and some tools that he is developing. Maybe they were spokeshaves?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Open the mouth...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> open the mouth…
> ...


Yes I have to get started on my shaving horse also, all the wood id waiting for me, but - so many projects so little time.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Open the mouth...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> open the mouth…
> ...


Mads, thank you for all your thoughts on scraper shaves. I sent one in this summer's tool swap, and it was well received. Your writings influenced my construction. Thank you!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Open the mouth...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> open the mouth…
> ...


Thank you Dave, for telling me, that do make me happy and bring meaning to the idea of sharing our work here.
Really fine work you did on those scrapers, and then you even shared some more. ;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*On tour and the oil bath*

*Scraper shaves my way*
on tour and the oil bath…

*Part five of the tour, my ohhh I take a long journey here, hope you enjoy the ride!*
I have decided to do also a scraper types and set up guide after think we need that…









Time to bring out the artillery!
A hack saw to cut the brass bolts into length.









Like so!









Then make them sweet and smooth.









Here we are.
The chisel is the one I used to pare the mouths - sweet yes? It holds an excellent edge, and becomes so easy razor sharp.









Here we are the little team.









But what is this? Where are you going?
ON TOUR!
My wood friend Napoleon has soon his forty years birthday, and I have some presents for him, so I will make him a little visit, and yes I'm a child so I will bring my new tools to show him even they are not done yet.
Others might notice a book and a sketchbook…









Here he is! Trying my Lansky sharpening system, yes he sits there in his wonderful workshop with all those wonderful planes over him.
Happy birthday Napoleon!
(I gave him a frame with the original drawing for his workshop that I made for him when that was just a dream now he is there, and also I had bought him a set of trammel points from England and made him a little box for them).
Ohhh yes and he served us a wonderful beer.









I brought him also a wax I had bought in France for him, but then it was my turn!!! 
Look at all these presents, and it was not me who had a birthday…
Stuff for the lathe even some wonderful Kirchen chisels.
So when I sat in the car late that night I asked myself was it really not my birthday?
Thank you again Napoleon the only man I Denmark I know who understands the thrill of a good piece of wood or a sharp edge on a tool.









Home again!
Now time to give the little fellows mouths.









Mark and cut with marking knife.
(This knife is Japanese and I gave it a leather binding).









Saw the mouth sides (here with the little zone saw that are so sweet for details, and so cheap there are no excuse not to buy one).









Opening the mouth (now with my home made dovetail chisel).









And now the little people also lay there with the mouth open!
Are you talking to me? 












Time to shape the soles.









And here they are the four Jacks… 



(A big hit in Denmark a long time ago!).
Ok perhaps Four tops are better on a US site 












Ok we take a small pause! Look at this wonderful little vintage adze I have bought from France for 15 dollar! Isn't she sweet?









Ok and yes I have a problem! I need order around me, look at that table, it's kind of a sickness.









More shaping.









Sandpaper on a rod is a wonderful tool to shape with.









For the bigger parts I save time and cut first.
Here you can see why you should shape the soles before you shape the handles - then you will not need to make a setup like this to keep it straight while cutting.
But it gets the job done.









Now time to remove most of the burns, and make the surface smoother.
I prefer it is not all smooth, I have a thing with tools - they need to look like tools, not jewelry.









And some sanding. Perhaps it would be better with a scraper! I feel stupid now.









Here they are after sanding final with 400 grid, ready for the oil.









Look at the difference!!!
This makes the mahogany come to life so amazing.









Jubiiiiii









And the oil bath, look how they suck that oil with joy.

That's it for now, next time we will talk finish.

_Judging from the numbers you are still quite a few that follow, feel free to ask or comment, I love comments and questions - hope the inspiration is still there.

*Best thoughts*,
MaFe


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *On tour and the oil bath*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> on tour and the oil bath…
> ...


Looks as if you are in full production

With the oil they are beautiful

Now they just need hands to caress them smooth

with wonderful projects

Thank you for sharing

jamie


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *On tour and the oil bath*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> on tour and the oil bath…
> ...


Looking good Mads.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *On tour and the oil bath*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> on tour and the oil bath…
> ...


WOW WOW WOW!!! pure woodie porn. I sure as hell agree with you that tools are tools and need to look and feel like tools, not like jewelry. Otherwise they end up as display specimens, like, say, Lie Nielsen planes, good-looking but not worthy of doing anything.

Ahem. p


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *On tour and the oil bath*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> on tour and the oil bath…
> ...


Hi ho,
Thomas, you are playing with your life there! The Lie Nielsen planes are wonderful and really good planes, but we can argue if they are worth the cash. For me they are too expensive compared to my budget, and they cant do nothing I cant do with my Stanleys or Records even my wooden once can do the same. But yes they are really well made, I'm really impressed by Lie Nielsens work, they are heavy as hell (good for some things), they have some nice irons in them and finally some of them are beautiful and feels good in the hand. So I fully understand those who have the money and buy these planes, I'm just not on that list, and will rather spend the money on other things. But I am the vintage architect, I love patina, life age and I know how to sharpen a plane blade so I don't need it to be 'ready out of the box'. 
Andy, smile.
Jamie, so glad to have you arround, I hope you will make some.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *On tour and the oil bath*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> on tour and the oil bath…
> ...


what a grand tour
and such joy in making tools

thank you mads
and

'HAPPY BIRTHDAY NAPOLEON'

nice to see you at your bench


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *On tour and the oil bath*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> on tour and the oil bath…
> ...


OK what can we do other than love them ….. 
they look great Mads now they get the colour out in the sun ….eerh light 
thank´s for a fantastic tour it has been a joy to read your picturebook toturial 
except when you had to make the horrorshow with a broken handle 
I look forward to hear about how they have meet your expetations in a few yers time 
when you have had a chance to use them alot of times 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

mafe said:


> *On tour and the oil bath*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> on tour and the oil bath…
> ...


These a one sweet family. I can't wait to see the shavings they make and my question is are you making them a special home? maybe a little box or cabinet. That way they can remain together as a set.

well done!

best


----------



## 58j35bonanza (Jan 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *On tour and the oil bath*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> on tour and the oil bath…
> ...


Wonderful journey, I really enjoyed this.
Great looking tools.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *On tour and the oil bath*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> on tour and the oil bath…
> ...


Nice adze.


----------



## cut3times (Mar 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *On tour and the oil bath*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> on tour and the oil bath…
> ...


Nice job Mads! I am anxious to see how they perform for you.

Jerry


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *On tour and the oil bath*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> on tour and the oil bath…
> ...


Those Razor planes looks wonderfull,and i know cause today i was visiting Mads and borrow his bandsaw to cut some butterflykeys and drinking the best cup of coffe in the whole world  ¨

´Thanks Mads for those wonderfull birthdaypresents. The little box is so sweet and those trammel points were awesome  The frame with the drawing looks great and its gonna hang i my shop for ever. so sad my camera is so rotten i cant show the gifts

Patron..Thanks and its wonderfull to be back in buisness in my shop 

Sodabowski….....Tell me Sodabowski which tools from Lie Nielsen have you tryed that didtn worked well or shall we say "not worhty of doing anything"


> I belive you have a great experience on tool and especially tools from Lie Nielsen so please be so kind and tell me which tools and why so i can avoid buying it


In advance thanks Sodabowski


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *On tour and the oil bath*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> on tour and the oil bath…
> ...


Hi guys,
Napoleon, I was happy that I could see the present was received with happiness. 








Could this be the picture you are looking for?
When it comes to the Lie Nielsen planes my dear Napoleon then let the air out of your chest, I'm sure Paris Thomas is dead scared by now, you are a big dangerous boy no doubt… But no reason to take it personal we talk about tools, not our kids here, even if the Name is Lie Nielsen. lol. And I know Paris Thomas personal he is no bulldog.








And you had two cups, and it was not coffee, it is espresso.
No more fighting over planes on my blog please.

Jerry, a big smile to you.
RG, yes it's a beauty isn't it!
Chuck, thank you a pleasure to have you here.
Chelios, you might be more right than you think!
Dennis, yes I can feel they will be close friends of mine. The ugly dugly with the broken handle has now become a swan, the only one of them with a little beauty spot on the side of the mouth.
David, yes if I tried to hide my joy here I was not too successful… 
Best thoughts to you guys, and thank you for taking the time to comment even there was a little dark cloud in comments - please remember I'm a love child so send private mails if needed.
Mads


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *On tour and the oil bath*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> on tour and the oil bath…
> ...


Coffee. Time to snag the dregs of my french press.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *On tour and the oil bath*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> on tour and the oil bath…
> ...











This is my espresso darling miss Sylvia.
On this video you can get a idea of the efford going into this espresso making.




It's the zen, the best coffee beans, the perfect temperature, the crema and the taste of something that opens your heart.
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Mads


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *On tour and the oil bath*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> on tour and the oil bath…
> ...


Thanks Mads for the wonderful Journey. You a great teacher.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *On tour and the oil bath*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> on tour and the oil bath…
> ...


Wow, I've gotten behind in my reading here, but you have been busy. This is a great series. Thank you.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *On tour and the oil bath*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> on tour and the oil bath…
> ...


Shopthinker, big smile here, glad you enjoyed.
Swirt, yes I have been too busy, I have to learn to pace down, I get carried away.
Now some days of rest and recover.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *On tour and the oil bath*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> on tour and the oil bath…
> ...


I am really impressed at the way you work Mads, and the more I see of those shaves the more I love them. I think this is your best ever blog, even though they have all been excellent. And what a great contribution to the LJ archives.


----------



## pbyrne (Jan 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *On tour and the oil bath*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> on tour and the oil bath…
> ...


Mads,

I have recently discovered your blots. I am just finishing up the study of your scraper shave blogs.
I am delighted with your designs and instruction. Thanks for your blogs.

Patrick


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *On tour and the oil bath*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> on tour and the oil bath…
> ...


Hi Patrick
Thank you a lot for the kind words, it is this kind of thoughts that makes it fun to make the blogs, and that makes me smile and feel this world is a wonderful place to live.
Mike, sorry for the slow response, thank you my friend in Norway, also you touch my heart and makes me feel lucky.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Spin the wheel...*

*Scraper shaves my way*
Spin the wheel…

*Last time we left the scraper shaves in oil!*
This time we will give them finish and set them up, and then the journey will be at its end…









This is my favorite finish tour.
From left:
Sisal wheel, this helps to clean up and empty for dirt and dust in the cracks and holes, it should actually be used before the oil.
Next is compound with a high grid so this added to the wheel gives a finish that is extremely fine, I have two wheels, one for dark and one for light woods.
Wax bees wax and antique wax, this can also be added at the end, but I like to add a layer at this point, since it sucks into and close all the pores in the wood. The antique is to add darkness and patina.
Then I use a wheel with a polish compound, this makes it shine and give it deepness.
And finally when I want to be really impressed by myself or I need to show off I use what knife makes call the show wax on top, a carnauba wax, it is my experience that it is not a strong wax so I feel also it's a show wax, but it sure gives pleasure to see how it can make the wood glossy.









So here we are back in business ready for some finish.
But what is this tool roll?









Ok nothing to do with the shaves!
I just had to share with you guys that I got my set of chisels.
English handmade chisels from a old Sheffield family Iles, the design is as traditional as it gets and the blade are set for cabinet making, grinded with a single bevel of thirty degree for paring.
Ohhh I could go on for a long time here, these babies have been on my wish list for three years I simply love them, and now they are here in my little workshop life is amazing. (and that was the end of the tax I was paid back…).









Here the blade compared to a modern Bahco chisel.
The edge so sharp, and the sides so low, these chisels are screaming to be used.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Some of you have been questioning me when I leave the mark from the lathe on my tool handles, and I said I like that they look tools - look what Ashley Iles like! Big smile here, they were made for me.
I can recommend these traditional English chisels to everyone who likes this touch of hand and not machinery, and for cabinetmaking these don't get better.
http://workshopheaven.com/cgi-bin/cp-app.cgi?usr=51F2939771&rnd=5746105&rrc=N&affl=&cip=&act=&aff=&pg=cat&ref=AIBE&catstr=HOME:Chisels
Ok I will stop and make another blog or tool review soon.









So back to business scraper shaves waiting for attention.









So first the sisal wheel, cleaning up.









Now while the wheel spins add compound.









Take the shaves apart.









And give them a tour until the wood is smooth.









Look at the difference!









And the same tour for the light wood now with a new wheel but same compound.









As you can see it gets a little darker.









Now I add a thick layer of antique wax and let it suck into the pores.









After I wipe it off with a cloth, and here again you can see a clear change. The wood becomes more graphic I think.









So polish time! New wheel and compound.
This wheel is soft and fluffy.









And spin that wheel !









Look what happens here, this is where we start to wauuu.









But a carnauba wax will wauu more.
So hold the block of wax to the wheel while it spins, and it will melt some wax on to it.









Now run that shave against it, sweet brother, sweet.









Wubbeli wuuuuuuuuuuu….









And the mouth pieces must get the same tour of course.









Time to close the deal.









Here they are the smooth eight.









Shine bay, shine.









Need I say more.









Hmmmmm

That's it for now, next time will be the last in this blog, and where I help with the question how on earth do I set up a scraper?

This was the blog where we reached the finish but this doesn't mean it was the end, hope it could inspire.

*Best thoughts*,
MaFe


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


Mmmmm shiny. I had to put my shades on to look at those pictures Mads. I like.

By the way, I spoke to Ashley Iles the other day and he told me you'd ordered a set of bench chisels, so I told him to not to send them out without adding the little dimples on the ends of the handles 

Great blog from a great blagger, I mean blogger. LOL


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


I too like to have the lathe marks on the end of my tool handles !
Don't scrape them off, let them be proud of their origins.

Great set of scrapers anyway, really enjoyed the whole blog posts series.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


Love the scrapers and the series of blogs on making them has been great. As for the lathe marks on the ends of your chisels, I agree, they are tools so function before appearance. However, on some of mine, I have noticed that the lathe marks can sometimes be a little uncomfortable in the palm of my hand. In those cases, because it is a tool and function before appearance, I will do sme judicious sanding to make them smoother and a bit more comfortable. The same goes for those machine made saw handles you see or any other wooden tool handle. judicious application of a rasp, file and sandpaper can help to make the tool much more comfortable to use and, in my opinion, that is what then makes the tool truly YOURS.

Love the hand tools.

Doc


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


Those shaves are gorgeous! Thanks for the tour and instruction on polishing. I have never uses a sisal wheel for that before. Great idea and the final finish is beautiful. Another fine blog, my friend. You should have a TV show and you could have LJ's on for guests. I'll bet it would be more popular than theThis Old House show!!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


Mads, I too like the turning marks on the butt! On pieces for my personal collection, I leave all marking lines, saw overcuts, and irregularly spaced dovetails. Here's my little straight scraper. I use it quite often, as I'm sure you will!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


Please forward for a closer inspection asap…lol , what a wonderful set of shaver's thank for the blog very informative…enjoy using …BC


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


This has been a wonderful little journey. Thanks for sharing. Now at some point I need to work on mine.

Those chisels are beautiful by the way, they look happy to be adopted into a loving home.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


Waw shiny goodness! They're really wonderful, and I'm sure they will be a delight to use!


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


A truly beautiful set of scrapers. Thanks again for this wonderful blog. I look forward to seeing the next step, setup.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


They are just beautiful scrapers.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


Mafe,
That would be a nice addition to anyones toolbox! Only one problem that I can possibly think of - now I need to do some for myself!


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


Good stuff Mads! Enjoyed tagging along with this blog and even learned me a thing or two. Well done!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


Mafe my friend, those look fantastic. Thanks for the lesson in finishing.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


Thank you so much for taking all the time to show this to us.

You have given a lot of awesome information--and inspiration


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


HELLO FOK´S )
I just had the oppetunity to make a very quick visit for a cup of Mads famous cappocino …. lol
and there on the table all those beauty´s was infront of my eye´s 
and of course we had a little look into his shop so I cuold see all the other buty´s he has made 
the last half year since I was there last before I had to hit the afterburner to catch the ferry back to Ærø

I can tell you his tools not just look nice and beautyfull …... they are nice and beautyfull and have a finish that
you only can feel on a well used wooden tool ….. a smoothness you won´t believe excist 
his finish is way over what you can buy anywhere

just turn on the grenlight of envy ….. LOL …. yes I wish we all could have a Mads to make tools
for us tinkering around in the shop

thank´s Mads for another unforgeteble visit at your home 

take care
Dennis

Ps. just wait to see the next toturial you will be surpriced ….. promisse


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


Beautiful set of scrapers Mads I'm looking at them with envy (not really envy but I love them) wish I could get back to my shop still renovating houses
Best regards
Trevor


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


stunning!!! can you show us some wood porn movies of the scrapers at work? we want to see shavings!!!
also, what polishing compound do you use? I had some bad luck with it. i bought one and found out it is like a chalk.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


DHi guys,
I am sorry that I disturbed with the chisels this time, was just so happy when I got them, and the two woman in my life is not the first to share tool joys with… lol.
Moshel, I don't do videos, but yes wood porn sounds good, I will see if I can take some shaving pictures. The compounds are something I buy from a Danish supplyer that relabel it, so I really can't tell, but I'll try and ask him for you.
Trevor, time will come where you are back in the shop before you know it, I have no doubt. But yes I was fixing houses for years and know how it can eat up all the hours. 
Dennis, thank you for the visit even my nerve stucked in the back left me a little handicaped now… Thank you for those kind words now I have a witness that I'm not just all air lol. I'm glad you managed to reach the boat, was worried since you was late due to me bringing you for another tour in the shop.
Kent, it was a pure pleasure.
Ian, so glad I can give some of what I have learned and what I larn as I do my friend.
Dan, I can see you are not thinking out of the box these days lol… Beautiful boxes you have made. So I'm happy you had time to look by.
Dez, a wonderful challange, not a problem.
woodworm, thank you!
Shopthinker, big smile here, the setup blog is done.
Sodabowski, they are wonderful to use, I have played arround with the big flat and it is a pure pleasure tool.
RG, big laugh I will think of you if the chisels are not happy here, but I have a feeling they will get so much love that they will stay untill I have my feet in the ground. I look forward to see your shaves.
BC, I will send you a thought when I use them next, hope this will do.
Bertha, beautiful scraper you have made! Love it. Tools must be tools!
Jim, I laugh big time here. 'The MaFe wood show' Tonights special guest is a LJ directly by foot from Greenland is Nuka Jeremiassen, welcome! Ok I think I better just stay in my little workshop. The sisal wheel is a darlig especially just after sanding.
Doc, function before appearance is a part of my mantra, and when both meet it is where we reach the stars. And a tool need to be ours to become a tool, untill this point it is just a combination af materials… Ok I'll stop to be 'toollosophical'.
llwynog, big smile here, they will stay for as long as they are mine.
Andy, yes it was a funny detail this, since we just spoke of this in my router plane post. So glad you managed to make him do tis for me lol. I'm sure you mean begger.
Big smile to all of you, thank you for the comments all so sweet and with a wonderful tone.
The best of my many thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


Ohhh Andy now I know what I am!
I'm a real bad ass 'mother blogger'...


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


rhykenologist
architect
tool maker
woodworker
toolosophy

you are going to have to 
use abbreviations
like doctors and lawyers
after your title
or there wont be room on your business cards
for the phone number

especially when the queen
gives you a knighthood

then we can all call you

*SIR MADS*


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


that wuold fit very nice with the shinny knight on the white horse David 
then he realy wuold bring the lucky smile to the french girls …. 

Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


You guys make me laugh big time.
I think I stay of the horse for now.
Best thoughts,
Mads (just me)


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


wow *andy*

what a great tribute
and a great poem

you have the gift !


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


Thanks David, its been a while. Whenever someone left where I used to work and the leaving card was passed around to be signed, I always wrote a little lymiric about that person. I got the urge when Mafe called himself *'The Bad Ass Mother Blogger'*. Not much rhymes with 'blog', so I settled for 'fog'. ;-)


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


great poem Andy 
but don´t make the next verse 
even though he can take alot 
I think hes head will grow too big
to be lifted from the pillow 
that wuold say we don´t get 
toturials over new tools to see
and that will be a shame 
in the game to shake and scare 
the comercial factory´s 
and when we don´t learn no more
he can´t say less is more

take care
Dennis


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


Did you mean this verse Dennis? LOL

If Mads was a poet, I'm sure he would say,
"I'm just one of the lads on LJs.
Not a god nor an idol, like those in the bible,
Its *JUST ME* - working wood - my way."


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


no it wasn´t but I´m not a poet 
so its not for me to answer what 
Mads wuold create of a poem 
to answer all our silly tears of joy
over to see all the beatyfull toy 
Andy its a very nice ending to a poem

) thank´s Andy
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


Ok now I really lost my tounge.
My mouth keeps moving but no words come out.
I'm so touched by all these wonderful words, and this time not even words but poems.
I have a tear of joy in my eye thank you.
Andy I might go with the fog, but you truely rock!
And yes this could have been my words:
I'm just one of the lads on LJs.
Not a god nor an idol, like those in the bible,
Its JUST ME - working wood - my way."
Dennis, do not worry, my head will never grow - just like the trees I have deep roots in the ground.
The best of my thoughs with a smile salted by a tear of joy,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


Your scraper shaves are masterpieces and really beautiful Mads. I can't wait to see shavings from them. It is very apparent that all your shop made tools are made with love, and these scrapers are no exception.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spin the wheel...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> Spin the wheel…
> ...


Thank you dear Mike.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*At the end it's a iron...*

*Scraper shaves my way*
at the end it's an iron…

*A iron is what it is all about!*









So here we are.
A scraper has only a value if it can scrape.
At the end it's a iron, a iron attached to a comfortable handle, a tool, the stone age man, the cave man, working, working with the wood, trying to do, to do better, better than last! Why? It's a call, the call of the caveman who painted those wonderful paintings in colors of the earth on the walls in his cave, now refined from the drive of generations man after man.
So how do I make that dam iron shave?









We better start simple, the straight edge.
Grind it at a forty five degree angle, free hand will do.
Here on my wheel, who did invented the wheel…









Or with a file.
Sexy band aid by the way… Yes! Ok, just I tired, reaching for the toothbrush and instead making a full contact with a razor blade… what can I say? I'm human, dam human and a perfect B person.









If another shape you just need to be creative, find something that match the profile.
Here a leg from an old sofa table (call me Mr. recycle).









This is what happens (ok my sketch of it).
1. The straight edge, a piece of steel.
2. Shaping it, 45 degrees here, and this is a good exit point, but not needed on a hand held card scraper since you just adjust the angle (be a child, play use the tools).
3. A hook is created by pushing something harder than the steel against it. No rocket science, just changing the direction by force, by a loving hand that takes the choice of how hard to push, of how big this hook should be. 
A big hook is a shave, a close to no hook is a dust maker… 
What is important at the end is that you take it step by step.
So what is MaFe saying? 
He says that there are no rules, only feelings, so try to feel when it is smooth enough. 
Remember to love, to live, woodworking is more than working wood - it's a choice poetry of the hands.
You getting closer to your potential, you try to reach a higher point.
Zen (what ever this is).









Ok when we have made a good sharp edge all we need is to push us a hook.
So push in the direction of you!
Create a hook simply by pushing an even harder steel against the scarper steel.
This is called a burnisher, the tool I mean.









For a round shape the same.









But also a HSS drill will do the job.









The story ends here!
Ok not quite, since as any magician I have a trick in the sleeve…
But this you will find in the posts soon.

So yes this was the end of this blog, the scarper shave blog - or simply Mads trying to find his caveman, it was a pleasure to me, I was really happy for the journey, it brought me closer to life, to who I am…

I thank you all that followed, and hope it will inspire others to take this travel after me.

*Best thoughts*,
MaFe


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


well done Bud


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


MaFe,

Once again you lead us down the path, looking for that moment of joyful perfection as a new tool pulls a perfect curl from the beautiful durface of the wood…

Thank you…

Herb


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


Remember, my birthday is this Thursday.You may have to air mail them to get here in time!A great project.Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


Nice tutorial on making the scraper with a curl. I wondered how they got the edge to roll over. I was just sharpening them on the diamond hone. Thanks for taking the time to show us the process, my friend!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


thank you for letting us know it is safe to leave the cave 
it has been getting crowded in here
and so many have never even seen the sun

you are not alone though Og

Bic has been talking about making 
a tool to lite fires with 
one you can carry around in your loincloth

you guys are surely crazy
but after that guy showed up with the 'wheel'

i'm not so sure anymore

i need to find more red color
to finish my masterpiece on the cave wall
i will call it 'mammoth hunting'

after the opening
i will have time to come and help you
and see what you are talking about
this making tool thing


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


Ah come on dude, show us some shavings made with these babies!


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


"Closer to life, closer to who I am…"

Thanks for that. Sometimes we forget what we are truly making is ourselves.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


Wow, Just followed this blog, I may have to try this !!!

So Cool, Jaw on floor.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


Nice Mads. We get so used to turning to power tools that we forget the basics. A well tuned and burnished scraper can do a lot of good work quickly and better than sanding.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


A quality burnisher is something I've never treated myself to, reaching instead for a lowly Phillips. Looking at your tools brings a giant smile to my face. I see the warm hues, the curves begging to be touched, and the personality soaked into the tool. Whenever I need a pick-me-up at work, I'll scroll through any of your projects. Thank you, Mads!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


Heloooo,
Al, I love your sentence 'personality soaked into the tool'. Happy that I can give you a kick at work. Big smile.
Ken, not just more quick than sanding, but with a more beautiful result. 
DaddyZ, do make some. Someone pick up that jaw!
RG, yes we tend to forget, tend to pretend, when all we were supposed to was be.
Thomas, I will show some shaves as soon as possible, right now I'm 'out of order'.








This picture is from the blog.
David, you got to be joking me! Something to make fire and light? This will never happen, that is only Gods that can do that - I suppose you are going to tell me soon that one day they will make a bird where a man can sit inside. You need to see our clever woman, I think you have dropped a few stones.
Jim, so happy you could learn something here, I have pictures ready for a scraper set up blog that I will make soon.
gfadvm, I smile. If you go out side and face the wind, then you will feel my airmail.
Herb, it sounds almost religious, but in a way it is, wood working I mean.
Dan, ;-)
Thank you guys for the comments and the always so kind words,
Mads


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


don't you find it interesting that you are talking about making a shaving tool and you cut your finger on another type of shaving tool?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


*You need to see our clever woman, I think you have dropped a few stones.*
.
what a clever idea mads
not stones though
i did drop my drawers
in anticipation


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


Debbie, I think you are the clever woman here! Yes that is ironic, that I work on a shaver and cut me on one also, the circles of life.
David, I laugh! But if this is all your kitchen supplies I cry! Even that is a really sexy baby blue spoon you got there.
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


hardly mads

i got 17 drawers total

that is an ice cream scoop
given to me at a kiddie 
birthday party


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


Admit it David you eat with the blue spoon - like any other child you have your own spoon.
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


Mads, I was impressed with your workbench with all the round holes and those neat green hold downs. What kind are they? I have never seen any like that?? It looks like it might say Festool?


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


very nice post, the shaves came out great!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


Jim my friend - yes it is a Festool worktable MFT3, really cool stuff.
Thank you Big Ike.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


You sure know how to keep us in suspense waiting for those shavings Mads! Congratulations on one of the finest serial blogs I've read on LJ. However, the best compliment I can pay you is to use this blog to copy your work, and I will as soon as possible, although I doubt they will be anywhere as nice a yours!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


Yes my dear Mike to copy my scrapers and follow the blog is the biggest compliment you can give me, this is why I keep doing the blogs.
A big warm smile,
Mads
And for the shavings; you can do all sorts of shavings with these, it all depends of how you set up the scraper. If you make a big hook it will make big shavings like shown, and if you only make a edge you will make dust, so there are a endless number of possibilities.


----------



## kingme (May 9, 2013)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


Mafe,

Your work is really incredible. Thank you for the inspiration!

Wayne


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *At the end it's a iron...*
> 
> *Scraper shaves my way*
> at the end it's an iron…
> ...


Thank you Wayne.
Big smile here.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*

*Pencil sharpener shave*
offcycle…

Ok this one is a wish I had for a long time, to make one of these pencil sharpener shaves, but I have had no luck to find an old sharpener and a new was too expensive I thought.

But then the other day in a local supermarket I finally had the luck, in a pile of junk sold for a dollar each.









Here it is!
Ok to be honest I was a little in doubt if this was constructive or destructive so I decided not to put batteries inside to see if it was actually working, in this way I can stay in the believe…
But I choose to call this an offcycle instead of up- or recycle.
The only advantage of a new is that the blade is new also, but I will guess old blades could be of better quality.
Honestly to get this thing apart was quite a challenge, but with some good old violence I managed at the end.









Next step was to find the last piece of old mahogany chair leg I have left, this because I wanted the design to fit with my scraper shaves http://lumberjocks.com/projects/48436 .
Cut to size.









Then plane down to thickness.









Transfer the shape with a pencil.
Look how those shaves look like a creamy wonderful chocolate.









The band saw is priceless for these curves.









Now it starts to look like something.
Since I had absolutely no idea of the design I put on my thinking hat now.
Shout I cut out the center and put the shave on a threaded rot I could then tighten.
Should I make it a fixed shave, and what then when the shave needed sharpening…









This was what I came up with.
Perhaps not the most simple version, but at the end it was just a piece of threaded rot and an old nail, ten minutes of work and here we are.









And from the side.
How on earth can I fix this…









I better do some shaping on my Super sander, it always makes me uplifted.









Then drilling some holes for the holder.









Oil, polish and all that jazz that I always do…









This wax rocks by the way!
And as you can see by a miracle the holder is done…
All I really did was to cut the nail of a good mm long and then with a hammer form a rivet head, fast, easy and free.









So after a couple of brass washers and two of the so sweet knurled brass nuts it looks like a tool.
Look at those crazy shaves!









Really it cuts with almost no effort.
I'm not sure this will be a favorite tool, but it is fun and I can imagine for caved and organic forms it is a winner.









And I think I managed to make it be a good match for my scraper shaves.
Yes even for the pipe…









And since I had made the holder ready for it, it was just to place it on its shelf…









Zoom.









Zoom more!
And notice I hollowed out the body a bit so the shave was more in the body, in this way I managed to make a better balance in the tool.

Update:




Ok, this is why I don't do videos, but you will get the point I hope.

That's it!
It was a joy!

Here are some of the shaves that inspired me:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/48827
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/46563

And this week TrBlu also posted a really nice one:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56009

This time I was really inspired and had been looking forward for a long time to make this tool, so I hope it can bring on the inspiration and make others make these funny pencil sharpener shaves.,

*Best thoughts,* 
Mads


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


Holy scrap Mads! Talk about an offcycle! It looks good and is just the perfect tool for smooth carving. Another line added to the to-do list


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


This is why I always say "never throw anything away". I've never seen a pencil sharpener shave, but I have an old pencil sharpener that I just haven't been able to toss. Now I have the inspiration to make something useful from it. Thanks for the great "how to" blogs that you're constantly posting. I don't always take time to comment on them, but I read them all. Soon I hope to have all of the hand tools that I need to pull the plugs on most of the power tools that I have.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


So does it basically tear the wood off? I need a demo. Please add this to the must show Andy list when I next visit.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


This is really cool Mads, great idea and job on this!


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


Now that is definitely pretty cool Mads. I also agree… Renaissance wax most definitely rocks! I love the stuff (which I need to order some more… Thanks for reminding me…lol). Well done on the pencil sharpener shave! Good stuff!


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


You've created yet another beautiful tool and taken us along on the journey. It looks to be very much at home among your other shaves. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


Another inspiring project Mads. I had never heard of a Pencil Sharpener shave until I saw the one made by TrBlu. I'm still not clear as to how it is used. I assume that you simply hold the shave steady and use it as you would any other style of shave. Or is it that as you push/pull the shave that you use a rolling motion as well?


----------



## getlostinwood (Apr 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


Yet one more piece of woodworking I was completely unaware of. Thanks Mads, I think this truly qualifies as an upcycle, a pencil sharpener seens so useless in comparison.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


Great blog, Mad.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


That is crazy, I never even heard of a shave like that. The more I know the more I know that I dont know.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


Great blog, Mads

Thanks for sharing your wisdom with us.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


thank´s for the toturial picture book once again Mads 

I´m very glad for the last picture where you redraw the knife into the body 
that was the thing I had to punch you about …. LOL
but as usual you are fast

thank you 

take care
Dennis


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


A neat unusual tool for sure. A couple of questions: Does the cutter rotate or is it fixed? Is the shave used at a skew angle i.e. perpendicular to the curved cutter faces or straight on? Could you still sharpen a pencil with it? Can't count, that's three.
Lovely finish.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


now the chanlenge is up Mads ….. do you take it again ….. 
lets see version two …. 

best thoughts 
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


Dennis, No…

Vonhagen, I look forward to see this! Lol. Perhaps someone was thinking so before the invented the electric hand plane…

vipond33, the cutter is fixed; it's really not complex at all, just me making it look so. Imagine that it is just a series of blades after each other so when you skew it can go either completely parallel with the shave and do nothing or completely across and be kind of a scraper, in-between you will have different levels of aggression. Did that make sense? Yes you can sharpen a pencil, but it will be a whole lot more easy if you had put the batteries in the sharpener and not put on a handle… Laugh.

Dennis, again - yes the use of the tool was out balance when it was mounted under, it worked, but just with more effort.

TrBlu, I thank you back.

mochoa, yes the more we learn the less we know I agree, life is so wonderful ironic in this sense.

CJIII, you should be using that router by now.

getlostinwood, ahh I'm happy, it is then an upcycle, I felt a little lost in the offcycle. Thank you. ;-)

nobuckle, read my comment for vipond33. Perhaps I need to do a video.

ShopTinker, yes I feel also it got it's home, but I actually think the design of TrBlu is better, but I am as you know the vintage architect so it needed to be so.

Dan, all you need now is to find a sharpener…

jjw5858, I smile - big one.

Andy, I will make a video clip one of the days, it seems needed, and I will be happy to see you play.

tenontim, I used to have one of these sharpener for years in one of my never throw away boxes, so when it finally had to be used I realized it had gone to trash in one of moving's, then it was just to wait. (I also have a soft spot there).

Thomas, yes this is really one for you I think. And now the lathe is spinning you can make the round version easy!

Thank you all for your kind comments, and interesting and funny once too,
best of my thoughts and wishes for a wonderful weekend,
Mads


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


Mads my fried you are full of good ideas. I just wish I had your woodworking skill. Well I guess alittle more time and patience.
Arlin


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


Hi Arlin,
I promise you I have no secrets, and basicaly no skills a few years back, I would have said at that time it would be impossible for me to ever make something shaped like this.
It's easy… the secret is to eat the elefant bit by bite, so first I learned to make knifes, in this proces I had to learn to be patient and to care for the details, and then I slowly learned macines and different tools by restoring old once and in this way get to understand them even before learning to use them.
And honestly we can do what we want, just need to set the goals where we can reach them on the way.
Smiles.
Have a good week, hope you will smell some shaves,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


Now Updated with a video clip at the end of the blog.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


thank´s Mads 

Dennis


----------



## CharlesAuguste (Jun 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


Its a beautiful tool and i can see its use, but how do you sharpen it?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


Charles, thank you. There are several suggestions to that. One is accid, one is don't, one is small file and time… I will see, perhaps I will just buy a new sharpener and change the blade if it becomes needed one day.
Good question.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


So, 3 years later, I stumbled across this project while looking to see if anybody had made a pencil sharpener. I've got one of those, dead, if it's not already at the dump. Now that I've seen this, I'm inspired to try to find the broken sharpener and make something out of it!

-Paul


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Pencil sharpener shave (offcycle...)*
> 
> *Pencil sharpener shave*
> offcycle…
> ...


Smiles Paul, yes that is what it is all about.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

